# North Dakota Sporting Spaniel Filed Trial



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

The North Dakota Sporting Spaniel Club is holding its spring trial for English Springers and English Cockers over the next three days. (April 29,30, May1) There are a total of about 145 dogs entered from all areas of USA and Canada. The "top dogs" in North America. (Not the BEST dog, though - she's mine and cause she's due to litter in a couple of days, can't run! Ha! Heck, doesn't everybody own the worlds best dog??)
Goes from 8 am till dark all three days and birds used are pheasants.
Anyone interested in seeing some great dogs in action go south of Menoken along the paved road, turn left (east) on Lincoln Road, and go east about 4 - 5 miles. The trial is to the south of the road. Can't miss it - you'll see dogs, people, tents, campers, 5th wheelers, etc. Lunch available. Everyone welcome, even you pointer and lab guys! Ha!


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

If you like to see real flushing dogs in action you have to take in one of these events. I went to the one last weekend in Little Falls, great dogs fast action. Neat thing about flushing trials is that the gallery gets to walk behind and get a close up view of what is going on.Note: if you want to go with the gallery you will need blaze orange .


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

If anyone from the Grand Forks area heads to this, PM or call me...possible car pool? Thanks...

Mike
218 230-8810


----------

